# Mouse guards



## AngelaL (Jun 25, 2015)

When do you think mouse guards ( 1/2 inch hardware cloth) should be put over the entance holes? How many holes should I leave open for winter? I am in a cold climate.( Ontario, Canada)


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

I'm starting to put them on now and am way south of you if that helps.
The cool nights trigger the mice to start looking for a warm place. 

I think if you wait until the first frost you waited too long.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Half inch mesh may not be completely mouse proof. I will soon put on entrance reducers as the bees have quit bearding. I drive a row of small nails vertical in the notch of the reducer spaced 5/16 of an inch apart. This leaves room enough between the nais and is not too much hindrance to dragging out of the drones. I will make a much smaller notch with the vertical nails when they quit flying and the drones are gone.


----------



## Original Cookie (Aug 23, 2015)

How can you tell if there isn't a mouse already in there. I put mine on a few days ago. I'm in Southern Maine. 





aunt betty said:


> I'm starting to put them on now and am way south of you if that helps.
> The cool nights trigger the mice to start looking for a warm place.
> 
> I think if you wait until the first frost you waited too long.


----------

